# IPad 2 IOS 7.1.1



## Volcomtoa (Mar 19, 2013)

IM having an issue with perspective zoom. Can anybody tell me how to fix this?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what is the exact issue?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi is this the issue How to Fix Wallpaper Zooming Issues in Apple's New iOS 7.1 for iPad, iPhone, & iPod Touch « iOS Tips


----------

